

At which point do you quit? (dumb your idea) - rokhayakebe

Is there a point at which you feel as if you needed to quit? I am working on two projects and at times I want to quit one and focus on the other, but I do not know which one to pick. Anyways most of the time I am very very confident that I will "make something people want", but there is that 5% of doubt that hovers. When do you  know you need to dumb one idea and focus on something else?
======
nreece
When To Dump That Great Idea: [http://www.forbes.com/2007/07/06/apple-amazon-
myspace-ent-ma...](http://www.forbes.com/2007/07/06/apple-amazon-myspace-ent-
manage-cx_ws_0709dump.html)

------
donna
Do you have any users, yet? If so, pick that one. If not pick the one that
excites your friends and family.

